# Can Anyone Identify This Watch Please?



## Moog (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had my Dad's old Seiko since he died in 1983. I now wear it everyday and would be gutted to lose it. However, I know very little about it.

I can gather from the serial number that it was manufactured in November 1978. However, I've been trawling websites and watch forums for a little while and not found anything that the numbers on the back reveal. The numbers are 7546-6020. I believe that the 7546 is the movement type but I have no idea what the 6020 means. I don't even know a model number.

Can anyone help?



















This is the only image I've found so far, but I can't read the model number!!!!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This any good to you?

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html

As for the rest of the watch i cant help you affraid


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, you have found out most of the info you are looking for, the 6020 *is *the model number, the 7546 is the movement number, so to differentiate between models with the same movement it is usually movement number followed by model number...


----------

